# Just a thought...



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there any way possible where u can have a button on thread posts where u can link a message or a thread to another user, say if u thought a certain post might be of interest to a particular user. u could click it and type the users name and it will appear in their notifications? Just an idea, that i thought would be helpful


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

No.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the input


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

was going to compliment u on ur avi, but fcuk u now


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ahaha sorry bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anywho - anyone else, or is it a daft idea?


----------

